# degu got wet vert wet



## chrissy1982 (Jan 27, 2011)

my son spilled a big jug of water over and charlie got very wet i took her out to dry her off and now shes going nuts in her sand would she be ok didnt know if they could get wet or not 
BUT in 1 way tit was good charlie isnt a girl like the previous owner told me i had a good look shes a he lol which from a degu forum explaines why he may have fallen out with his old cage mate


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Saw this on the degu forum, I think you should make sure he stays warm, and I thouht my lads were girls at first as the cone bends backwards and looks like it's really close to the anus but then as I started to handle them I realised they were both male ;D


----------



## chrissy1982 (Jan 27, 2011)

ive put extra bedding in and i the fire is on hes also next to the fishtank which is warm as it has a heater in it


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

Make sure there are no drafts near him and try to dry him as much as possible with a towel


----------



## chrissy1982 (Jan 27, 2011)

i did and this morning hes back to his old self tearin round the cage and annoying the cats


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

good!  well done!


----------

